# Reschs Dinner Ale All Grain Recipe Ideas?



## Jez (28/4/08)

Hi,

Now that CUB have stopped production of Reschs Dinner Ale a mate of mine is heartbroken. I thought I would try to cheer him up by trying to brew something similar.

There was a post late last year for an extract clone attempt - blackrock blonde pilsener + a little EKG - so I guess I will start with some JW pilsener Malt and a little EKG for bittering with maybe a touch more EKG for aroma at the end (or not bother with an aroma addition at all I guess if i want a true clone).

Any other suggestions?

thanks

Jez


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/08)

Jez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now that CUB have stopped production of Reschs Dinner Ale a mate of mine is heartbroken. I thought I would try to cheer him up by trying to brew something similar.
> 
> ...



I've got my version of the clone in a keg conditioning until winter, but it was only a guess at what the original was I haven't seen a bottle for years. Get your mate to describe as accurate as possible what he reckons DA looks, smells and tastes like. My memory is a sweetish malty beer full of body, moderate hop level. A reddish / amber colour. So I used 95% malt ale, 5% mid crystal 1 kg sugar and only POR. It looked good in the fermenter and tasted okay. But haven't cracked it yet to see how it turns out.


----------



## T.D. (28/4/08)

DA hasn't been the real deal for many many years anyway. What version does your mate like - the old genuine one or the new "re-labelled VB" version?


----------



## Jez (28/4/08)

> 95% malt ale, 5% mid crystal 1 kg sugar and only POR



Thanks Godzilla. I'll give it a go with the POR, I've still got some Pride Plus in my freezer from years ago I think.



T.D. said:


> DA hasn't been the real deal for many many years anyway. What version does your mate like - the old genuine one or the new "re-labelled VB" version?




Thanks TD. It was his drink of choice until they stopped making it recently so the new one I would guess.

Was the older genuine one slightly hoppier & maltier?

Thanks

Jez


----------



## PostModern (28/4/08)

The last bottle of DA I had was about 2-3 years ago. Definitely VB-like. Pale, sweet lager.


----------



## Jez (28/4/08)

PostModern said:


> The last bottle of DA I had was about 2-3 years ago. Definitely VB-like. Pale, sweet lager.



Ah well, I had hoped it would be a little more pleasant-tasting than that.

Maybe before I brew anything I should get a tallie of VB, re-label it as DA, give it to him & see if he can tell the difference


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/08)

Jez said:


> Ah well, I had hoped it would be a little more pleasant-tasting than that.
> 
> Maybe before I brew anything I should get a tallie of VB, re-label it as DA, give it to him & see if he can tell the difference




If he can't I don't want his opinions !!!


----------



## T.D. (28/4/08)

Jez said:


> Was the older genuine one slightly hoppier & maltier?



The original version was a proper ale from what I gather (before my time, but my old man used to drink it all the time and constantly tells me about it!) - more of an English pale ale from what I can tell. The new one is just megaswill. I say make the old version! The 95% Ale, 5% Light Crystal and POR @ 60 is probably a great way to get something similar to what it was like in the old days. Either way it'll be a hell of a lot better than the current version of DA! Good luck with it Jez! :beer:


----------



## dicko (28/4/08)

T.D. said:


> The original version was a proper ale from what I gather (before my time, but my old man used to drink it all the time and constantly tells me about it!) - more of an English pale ale from what I can tell. The new one is just megaswill. I say make the old version! The 95% Ale, 5% Light Crystal and POR @ 60 is probably a great way to get something similar to what it was like in the old days. Either way it'll be a hell of a lot better than the current version of DA! Good luck with it Jez! :beer:



Yes, the original was a beer with real beer flavour.

I have made a similar beer to the original DA and I recon it is fairly close.

Here is the recipe

View attachment ORIGINAL_AUSTRALIAN_ALE.doc


You could probably use an english ale yeast if you want to but I tend to like the US 56.

Cheers and good brewing


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/08)

dicko said:


> Yes, the original was a beer with real beer flavour.
> 
> I have made a similar beer to the original DA and I recon it is fairly close.
> 
> ...




Looks nice Dicko - wheat for body, barley for colour. Simple. I'll make a batch and see how it comes out.


----------



## Jez (28/4/08)

> The 95% Ale, 5% Light Crystal and POR @ 60 is probably a great way to get something similar to what it was like in the old days. Either way it'll be a hell of a lot better than the current version of DA! Good luck with it Jez!





> Here is the recipe
> 
> ORIGINAL_AUSTRALIAN_ALE.doc ( 29K ) Number of downloads: 12
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch TD & Dicko (& Godzilla too). I'll give it a go.

Being a megaswill enthuiast I hope he can handle the flavor :lol: 

Jez


----------



## dicko (28/4/08)

Jez said:


> Thanks a bunch TD & Dicko (& Godzilla too). I'll give it a go.
> 
> Being a megaswill enthuiast I hope he can handle the flavor :lol:
> 
> Jez



If he compares it with the CUB variety then it will be nothing like it.  
You will need to explain that it is closer to the original beer of the 1960's (dicko shows his age)

If you do make it make sure you get POR hops that are very fresh. - There is nothing that tastes more foul than stale POR :icon_vomit: and go easy with the roast barley addition as you only need a hint of roast.
Good Luck with it.

Cheers


----------



## dicko (22/5/08)

Hi all,

Just wondered if anyone gave this a go yet and if so how did the brew turn out?

Cheers


----------



## Jez (21/7/08)

dicko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone gave this a go yet and if so how did the brew turn out?
> 
> Cheers




Hoping to give your recipe a go this Sat Dicko. Thanks again.

I'll report back as to how it turns out.

Jez


----------

